# Former Senator Bill Bradley Comes to Sirius



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://finance.lycos.com/qc/news/story.aspx?story=48342924


> NEW YORK, April 13 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- SIRIUS Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI) today announced that former U.S. Senator Bill Bradley will be the host and creator of American Voices, a weekly talk show that will feature varied stories, personalities and opinions from a broad cross section of America and the world. The show launches in May on SIRIUS Talk Central, channel 148....


While XM has been chasing Air America, it appears that Sirius has also been busy working on the left side of the political aisle.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Wasn't he the basketball player?


----------

